# [Indian NR] 3BLD: 53.52, Sonu Sunil



## kunparekh18 (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome solve. Congrats Sonu!


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Feb 26, 2014)

And here is the reconstruction that I posted in FB.

Commified alg.garron link http://tinyurl.com/algx2UU-LUM2z-x

My first reconstruction!

Scramble: R2 B R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F D U' F' D2 R' B2 U L2 F' L' Uw

Memo:
Starting position:
x2

Edges:
Buffer(DF)
BL UL FU BD BU DR BR FL LD UR
Flip FR and FD

Corners:
Buffer(UBL)
RBU RFD FRU FLD DBR FUL

Exec:
(The numbers before each line tells how many pieces it solves)
Edges: 
2 L U M2 U' L' U M2 U'
2 z' x U' M U' R2 U M' U' R2 U2 x' z
2 U2 x M' U R U' M U R' U' x' U2
0 R' U' U R
1 U R' U' M2 U R U'
1 U' L' U M2 U' L U
1 x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
1 R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R

Flipped Edges:
R M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U R'

Corners:
2 U' L' U R2 U' L U R2
2 x U R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U x'
2 x D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' x'

Parity:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome reconstruction!


----------

